# How long to get used to clipless?



## Markymark (10 Jun 2014)

After completing my 60m spotive at the weekend in preparatuin for the 100 miles in July I noticed I was probably the ONLY one in flat pedals!

I ride 95% in commute in London so will stick to that but for my roadbike I've done what I vowed never to do...and bought cleats.

Am I being unrealistic in getting properly used to them in 5 weeks for my longest ride to date?


----------



## Durian (10 Jun 2014)

I think you can probably master them in five hours.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

No, not unrealistic at all.
Just practice for a couple of hours and you'll soon get used to them. Anticipation is the key. It won't take long to get used to them and it does becomes second nature.

Though some people do take to them easier then others.

And don't listen to the ones who say you will have a clipless moment. A lot of people have never had a moment.


----------



## Markymark (10 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> And don't listen to the ones who say you will have a clipless moment. A lot of people have never had a moment.


My guess is I'll be keeping the average a 1 per rider for all those that haven't!


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

You'll get used to them easy in a few rides or less and you'll appreciate the benefit off them over that difference. FWIW, one thing loosen of your clip retention at first and only tighten if you feel your foot coming out of the clip, it makes it easier IME.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jun 2014)

Durian said:


> I think you can probably master them in five hours.



5 seconds more like it. One would have to be a really _rubbish_ cyclist if one couldn't ride in cleats or even easier SPDs. Iirc I just fitted the pedals and cleats, set them mid point adjustments, put the shoes on and rode . Riding on flat pedals is so inefficient.


----------



## Markymark (10 Jun 2014)

Usual worries, I'm sure..

There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.

Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off???


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Jun 2014)

You will be fine. My advice would be:
1. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click *out* first - I always click out of my Left Shoe first. 
2. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click* in* first - I click my right foot in first

After a few rides, it starts to become second nature.

And believe it or not, if you do have a mishap, and end up stuck in your pedals and on the floor - you will only do it ONCE - I made that mistake just the once. It hurt.

Good luck


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Usual worries, I'm sure..
> 
> There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.
> 
> Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, *do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off*???



As I said previous. It's all about anticipation. And it's each to their own. Just do what you feel is right rather then what other suggest. I'm a bit of both. Sometimes unclip ready, as it's easy enough to carry on pedalling without being clipped in and I leave to the last second, though there is very little risk of falling off.


----------



## simon the viking (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Usual worries, I'm sure..
> 
> There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.
> 
> Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off???


I normally clip out a bit before a junction but keep foot on pedal (move my foot slightly backwards so I don't clip back in occidentally) and clip back in if I don't need to stop............. I am one of the clumsiest there is if I can master in a day or 2 then I'm sure you can.....


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Usual worries, I'm sure..
> 
> There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.
> 
> Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off???



I always unclip one side (my left) ahead of junctions and roundabouts - I also unclip if the traffic ahead is backing up, in case I have to stop.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2014)

It's very easy to overthink these things.
Don't - just get on with it - you will be fine.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

As has been said, MTB style double sided pedals maker it easy. My son has just started to use them after first trying some look single sided pedals and found it tricky trying to clip in to the single sided ones but has no trouble what so ever with the MTB ones.

Once you are used to them you will want them for the commute as well


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I always unclip one side (my left) ahead of junctions and roundabouts - I also unclip if the traffic ahead is backing up, in case I have to stop.


I unclip when/if I stop. No need to plan ahead as it is as easy to unclip as it is to lift your foot from a flat pedal.

Glad you posted in this thread @ianrauk, reminds me I have something for you, Pm on its way


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2014)

It takes as long as it takes and no less.


----------



## Cold (10 Jun 2014)

It doesn't take long to get used to them and anytime I come up to a junction or any potential problem I unclip and just rest my foot on the pedal.


----------



## TissoT (10 Jun 2014)

When you take your foot out ... Do nt put your foot/leg to wide chances are you will slip on the cleats ...It takes as long as it takes


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2014)

You'll be fine in terms of using them, however make sure the cleats are correctly positioned or your feet may well end up hating you. Also, perhaps use thinner socks than you may ordinarily as if it's hot, you feet will swell and could also cause issues

Go practice in heavy traffic, amongst other cyclists if you can just to be able to unclip if someone does something daft, which they may well do on ride 100, 24000 people many of whom will never have ridden amongst so many cyclists before (like me if I make it)


----------



## Ian H (10 Jun 2014)

What works for me: Single-release cleats. Tension set to minimum. An easy sideways heel flick takes your foot straight out. No need to unclip 'in anticipation', I unclip as I stop.


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2014)

Actually the 100 referred to isn't ride 100 as that's in august (panicked there for a moment) ! Is it another 100 mile sportive, or just a self done ton?


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Usual worries, I'm sure..
> 
> There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.
> 
> Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off???


You'll pull away faster IME. For me and I believe a lot of others you keep your drive foot clipped in and only unclip the weaker foot. Its easier to move the clipped in foot to the push off position (3 o'clock'ish). As you pedal of the weaker foot clips in but if you miss forget about it until you are in a safe place to clip in, youll still have plenty of power. In town I nearly pernamently have my left foot unclipped.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2014)

There are pedals with SPD on one side and flat "bearcage" on the other used a lot by tourers and commuters, I've got 2 of mine so equipped. Good to start off with.


----------



## Markymark (10 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Actually the 100 referred to isn't ride 100 as that's in august (panicked there for a moment) ! Is it another 100 mile sportive, or just a self done ton?


Cycleswarm in Chelmsford...although sshhh, the 100 miler is apparently only 90 miles


----------



## TissoT (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Cycleswarm in Chelmsford...although sshhh, the 100 miler is apparently only 90 miles


Ride round the block/streets at the end spin your legs out after 90 m ..= 100 m...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

The clipless gods laugh at the unwary.

Perpetual vigilance is the price of staying upright.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> There's a couple of big roundabout to get through to the nicer roads that you have to pull away from fairly shaprish...worried about dawdling getting clipped in before making progress around it.


You don't have to be clipped in to be able to push on the pedals, but if you have the foot you normally push down on first clipped in ready, the second foot clicks in pretty easily.


> Secondly, what do people do coming up to junctions that you may or may not stop depending on traffic, do you unlcip ready anyway or leave it until last second and risk falling off???


Worth unclipping ready while you are getting used to them. I had a couple of 'near-clipless-moments' not long after I started using them when coming up to a give way I thought was clear only to see a car at the last moment - brain did not quite manage 'stop' and 'unclip' commands simultaneously!



Rooster1 said:


> You will be fine. My advice would be:
> 1. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click *out* first - I always click out of my Left Shoe first.
> 2. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click* in* first - I click my right foot in first
> 
> After a few rides, it starts to become second nature.


Both the clipless moments I have had have been because of an unexpected stop when the bike was leaning towards the side I normally click out of last (leaning that way because of the manoeuvre I had just done). I'm so used to unclipping my right foot first that I didn't manage to get my left one out in time.


> And believe it or not, if you do have a mishap, and end up stuck in your pedals and on the floor - *you will only do it ONCE* - I made that mistake just the once. It hurt.


This is not true - see above . But it didn't hurt that much. The thing about clipless moments is that you are usually stationary (or nearly so), and it's not that far to fall!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> ....... In town I nearly permanently have my left foot unclipped.


I don't get this at all! In use I find it almost impossible not to clip in. As soon as the foot is rested in the pedalling position 'click' in it pops.



raleighnut said:


> There are pedals with SPD on one side and flat "bearcage" on the other used a lot by tourers and commuters, I've got 2 of mine so equipped. Good to start off with.


I also don't get these either. I can't imagine anything more of a faff than trying to flip over a pedal that is not weighted to hang one way or the other so as to present a specific side. OK at least single sided clipless road pedals are weighted to hang in the correct position but to try and choose a specific side of an unweighted pedal is just far too random to contemplate


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2014)

Durian said:


> I think you can probably master them in five hours.



In my case, never - I do ride with them but still substantially slower off the blocks than with flat pedals owing to my spannerish inability to clip in.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I don't get this at all! In use I find it almost impossible not to clip in. As soon as the foot is rested in the pedalling position 'click' in it pops.


 


I like Skol said:


> I don't get this at all! In use I find it almost impossible not to clip in. As soon as the foot is rested in the pedalling position 'click' in it pops.
> 
> 
> I also don't get these either. I can't imagine anything more of a faff than trying to flip over a pedal that is not weighted to hang one way or the other so as to present a specific side. OK at least single sided clipless road pedals are weighted to hang in the correct position but to try and choose a specific side of an unweighted pedal is just far too random to contemplate


 
Welcome to the world where everyone is different


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I also don't get these either. I can't imagine anything more of a faff than trying to flip over a pedal that is not weighted to hang one way or the other so as to present a specific side. OK at least single sided clipless road pedals are weighted to hang in the correct position but to try and choose a specific side of an unweighted pedal is just far too random to contemplate


No faff is involved. They come up clip side. Or, at least, all of mine do. (Three different types)

The non-clip side is useful if you find yourself off road or not wearing cycling shoes.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jun 2014)

Can't anyone track stand at least for a short time? Seldom unclip unless I am getting off my bike or at a red light. There is always something to lean against or if nothing unclip. There's really no need for this level of analysis just ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> In my case, never - I do ride with them but still substantially slower off the blocks than with flat pedals owing to my spannerish inability to clip in.


With spd's I'm gone whilst my spd-sl using mates are still stationary and making loud clicking noises.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I don't get this at all! In use I find it almost impossible not to clip in. As soon as the foot is rested in the pedalling position 'click' in it pops.
> 
> 
> I also don't get these either. I can't imagine anything more of a faff than trying to flip over a pedal that is not weighted to hang one way or the other so as to present a specific side. OK at least single sided clipless road pedals are weighted to hang in the correct position but to try and choose a specific side of an unweighted pedal is just far too random to contemplate


When the pedal is stationary they hang with the flat side up so you can start off easily, however when you are pedalling the weight of the clip causes the pedal to flip over if you remove your foot at the bottom of the stroke and replace it at the top giving access to the clip side automatically. If then you do not need to clip in pausing the crank allows the pedal to rotate to flat uppermost, really useful in heavy traffic.
The other benefit is that when you unclip the pedal then rotates to give a flat surface so you don't clip back in accidentally like you can with double sided clips


----------



## Cubist (10 Jun 2014)

Go and ride off road in them. They become so second nature that you can unclip and dab then clip back in in one smooth moment. Thing about off road is that you clip in and out in one ride more than you would on any week of commuting. If you have any sense of balance whatsoever you can bring the bike to a halt then unclip. Stop over thinking it and just go and practise.


----------



## Markymark (10 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> Stop over thinking it and just go and practise.


But how would I keep sending my poor wife around the twist if I stopped overthinking every flipping thing I did!

Thanks all, I shall give it a go after work this week and try a proper ride nice and early Sunday am before too many cars around.


----------



## yello (10 Jun 2014)

What someone said, it'll take as long as it takes. Don't rush it. But I would have thought you'll be used to it well within the 5 weeks, so long as you practice of course!

And, no, 'clipless moments' are neither a given nor compulsory. At the other end of the scale, some folk never get the hang of it and give in. I figure you'll be somewhere between the two.

Now if you'd said 'clipless and fixed' then I would have said take it easy. That's a combo that does take anticipation and planning, particularly in traffic. Even then, proficiency (and track standing!) come to you with practice!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2014)

Hardest thing is mastering them when you have not anticipated stopping. So when you spot a red kite and stop to look, not that I'd know If you go with SPD then Shimano make a cleat which unclips in any direction, rather than just heel out. Never tried them though.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2014)

User13710 said:


> What a clear explanation, thanks for that! I could never work out why the annoying pedals on my shopping bike were always the wrong way up, so I got rid of them and now use spd ones instead.


Just to clarify these are SPD one side and "bearcage" flats the other.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jun 2014)

At the beginning, it's quite easy to clip back in by mistake when you want to stay unclipped. To avoid this, place your feet quite far forward on the pedal so that your cleats are well away from the clip mechanism.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (10 Jun 2014)

Had 2 'moments' with mine after years of riding flats. It does tend to focus you and you learn quickly after that. I think the younger you are the quicker you can adapt.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2014)

Touch wood I've never had a moment on the fix although I do admit to one or two on the free


----------



## lozcs (11 Jun 2014)

ordered clipless pedals and shoes today, then found this thread which has helped me stop worrying about it too much!

thanks.


----------



## Markymark (11 Jun 2014)

lozcs said:


> ordered clipless pedals and shoes today, then found this thread which has helped me stop worrying about it too much!
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Big Nick (11 Jun 2014)

I would say for a busy commute they probably take more getting used to than for someone who rides on less congested roads

I adjusted very quickly but only reach a junction every few miles once I clear the very small town where I live so it's very easy to remember to un clip at 'blind' junctions etc

I've yet to have an emergency stop situation with them so hope when I do it goes well!!


----------



## Banjo (11 Jun 2014)

If using SPD clips retighten the bolts holding them on your shoes after a few hours riding. If they come loose they wont release and you will be doomed to ride for ever .


----------



## Milzy (11 Jun 2014)

On average you will be a master after 2 falls.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Can't anyone track stand at least for a short time? Seldom unclip unless I am getting off my bike or at a red light. There is always something to lean against or if nothing unclip. There's really no need for this level of analysis just ride.


For me at least, the beauty of clipless is that they are so easy to engage. When I used toeclips I always used to have to hold on to lamp posts/fences etc because, despite years of practice, it always took a couple of goes to catch the pedal. With my double sided SPDs it's stomp, click, away. So unclipping is no longer a problem, and no need to hang on.

And no, I can't trackstand.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Jun 2014)

I went for Shimano SL50's on the Synapse, MTB cleats and shoes as I need to be able to walk around in them a bit. Expected to be terrible, but got used to them very quickly, they unclip in either direction, but I seem to have picked a movement and stuck with it. I always clip right first and pull away left on the floor, unclip left first. I've commuted in with them, my right foot is clipped for the whole ride, left in and out for some junctions and traffic. It's quickly become 2nd nature although I don't miss them when I go back to the DMR's on the Sirrus.

I've had one close call when the car in front stopped quicker than expected and I spent all my brain power on downshifting and breaking. I realised at the last minute I hadn't unclipped and yanked my foot clear before I toppled over, I may have been saved by the very forgiving nature of my particular cleats. Was a handy adrenalin burst for climbing the hill I was at the bottom of though :-)

I like them least on steep climbs and at the moment my distrust of being able to clip out quickly has meant me stopping on some steep climbs I might have done in one on flats.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (11 Jun 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I always unclip one side (my left) ahead of junctions and roundabouts - I also unclip if the traffic ahead is backing up, in case I have to stop.


+1 on that. You soon get used to them, I'd never go back now. Go for it I say!


----------



## Markymark (11 Jun 2014)

******** UPDATE ***********
'Mostly' a piece of cake! All installed. Leaned against a wall to get a feel for the action and all good. Couple of dozen up and down the garden seemed good but could only manage 3 rotations before reaching the wall. 

Decided ti just go for it and did a couple of miles around the local blocks and was happy. Unclipping was fine and practised both legs. Can come to pretty much a stop before unclipping. 

However! Problem cane from clipping back in. Sometimes the pedal was upside diwn and sometimes my foot slipped forward of it. Not often but more than once. Should the pedal always hang the right way or is there an adjustment or is it because it's straight out of the box? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Jun 2014)

My experience is that they allegedly hang the right way to clip in but in practice it's a bit of a lottery. In the shop the sales droid was happy to spout on about how the SL50's I bought were 'weighted so they always sit at the perfect angle to clip in to' and then agreed with me when I called BS to that.

My pedals are clips one side, flats the other, you quickly get used to working out which side you're on, I seem to hit clips about 2/3rds of the time, and it's not a big hardship to spin them back to clips if it's wrong (a lot easier than mucking about with cages was). Again, clipping in, you learn foot position quite quickly and that sense of 'lined up, stomp in' will end up taking very little of your thought process. As mentioned up there somewhere, you can happily spin on the pedal even when unclipped for a bit and it's worth doing if you're not in the best place on the road to faff about.


----------



## ThaiGuy (12 Jun 2014)

It took me about a week or two to become fully competent and have the confidence to clip and unclip without much issue.


----------



## lozcs (15 Jun 2014)

shoes and pedals arrived yesterday, but shoes too tight - larger coming tomorrow...


----------



## BAtoo (16 Jun 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> You will be fine.
> My advice would be:
> 1. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click *out* first - I always click out of my Left Shoe first.
> 2. Decide which foot you will commonly use to click* in* first - I click my right foot in first
> ...



That's the way I do it; *anticipation* is the key; I'm usually unclipped 25yds before a junction or intended stop.

*BUT *I still have problems un-clipping at times and fall occasionally - four on the 1000-mile ride below....none really hurt but one gave me a bloody cut on my elbow.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jun 2014)

It takes a bit of thought to unclip and I can see how it'd be possible to get in to trouble when tired or fatigued on a ride where other things are vying for your brains attention,

25yds sounds like a long way off, I've not made a study of it by I'm pretty sure I unclip when I get down to 5mph or so and think it possible I'll be stopping. I'll happily ride a car length or two back from a possible unclipping moment while still clipped in but presume that having run the possibility of unclipping through my head if I find I need to I'm ready.


----------



## Markymark (16 Jun 2014)

Ok, did my first 25m ride with them and it was a doddle for most of it but I do struggle to clip in sometimes. I think I'm used to powering straight off from the blocks and have to get used to pausing for a second to clip in. It does worry me a little when negotiating busy junctions where I need to move and keep moving as I’m crossing oncoming traffic.


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2014)

You can still turn the pedals when not clipped in, especially on single sided pedals. 

The single sided SPD pedals are a pain in my experience, as they are nearly always the wrong way round! while the double sided ones are much easier. I have fairly costly A600 pedals on one bike and cheap m520 on the other and while the a600 look classier, the m520 are easier to use. Keeping on lowest tension helps.

Personally, I wouldn't want to clip in on a London commute, just way too much traffic and too many other bikes to get in the way but it's fine on a daytime ride


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Ok, did my first 25m ride with them and it was a doddle for most of it but I do struggle to clip in sometimes. I think I'm used to powering straight off from the blocks and have to get used to pausing for a second to clip in. It does worry me a little when negotiating busy junctions where I need to move and keep moving as I’m crossing oncoming traffic.


As I was saying before don't worry, keep one foot clipped in and if the other misses don't worry about it until you are away from the juction.


----------



## Markymark (16 Jun 2014)

Well, first push from right foot kept clipped in is fine. I then tried to clip in left but it takes a second. I also tried to pedal left without clipping it in but it slipped off, probably as I was pushing too hard.


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2014)

You just need to slow down, you'll pick up the 2 seconds lost once clipped in. Don't fret! The difficulties come more when trying to push off on a big hill I'd think


----------



## Markymark (16 Jun 2014)

Don't fret??? Then my poor suffering wife wouldn't recognise me!!!

Thanks, I'll get used to it. 

Tbh it was dead easy and felt great, just being overly picky.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Well, first push from right foot kept clipped in is fine. I then tried to clip in left but it takes a second. I also tried to pedal left without clipping it in but it slipped off, probably as I was pushing too hard.


You'll get use to applying the right weight on your unclipped foot quite quickly, infact after a while you won't even think about it. The main thing is not to worry and thing will get more routine, good luck :-)


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Don't fret??? Then my poor suffering wife wouldn't recognise me!!!
> 
> Thanks, I'll get used to it.
> 
> Tbh it was dead easy and felt great, just being overly picky.


Just don't go the other way and get complacent or overly reliant on muscle memory however, especially in traffic (or when others are watching)


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2014)

Its a good idea to down shift before stopping so you are in the right gear to pull off, makes clipping in easier.


----------



## gaz (16 Jun 2014)

My top tips:

select a good gear before stopping, not too easy and not too hard.
Raise your clipped in foot up to what would be the 2 o'clock position (if you use your right foot).
when ready to go, stand up on the clipped in pedal and push down.
plonk your arse on the seat.
you clipped in foot should be at the bottom of the pedal stroke.
now clip in with your other foot at the top of it's pedal stroke.
push down through the pedal stroke to make sure you are clipped in.
Now stand up and accelerate.
Can easily do this in under a second.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2014)

^^^^+1 single sided pedal should now be right way up...... Should be! might not be though


----------

